# Aqua one/imagitarium betta trio opinions?



## Kjane (Jan 24, 2018)

Does anyone own this tank? Do you think its too small for 3 bettas?


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

How much water does it hold? I'm trying to look it up online but having troubles. I have been toying with the idea of getting something to house multiple Bettas (I really want more!) but I am concerned about good water temperature and circulation ...I also wonder about keeping the fish healthy in the shared water, I realize that community fish share water but the tank size is larger and easier to maintain. I cannot comment on the specific model you are looking at because I don't know much about it but I know most of the split tanks or trios I have seen in my area are small in terms of gallons. I have a larger tank I was thinking of eventually splitting but I am not sure yet! I would have to put some serious thought into how I would set it up. Let me know what you decide!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

The tank is 22" L x 8"W x 10" H, and only 7.13 gal. I wouldn't do it just because the space is going to be so limited for them to swim. It wouldn't be so bad it it was just for 2 betta


----------



## Kjane (Jan 24, 2018)

Yea i think the old one was 33 litres and the new one is 27 litres whick is shared between the 3 fish. i have my 2 in a 10 gallon split in half so they have 20 litres each, i wouldnt really want to go less than that.


----------



## Special (Jan 4, 2018)

The general consensus on a facebook group I'm in is that the older 33L one is ok but the newer one has an issue with the middle compartment being significantly smaller because of the filter.


----------



## Kjane (Jan 24, 2018)

Yea i went and had a look at the new one yesterday, the middle compartment is tiny, no way would i put a betta in there. The outer 2 compartments didnt look too bad, maybe a snail or something could go in the middle but il think i will pass on this tank.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi.

Im looking in to this at the moment. It appears the aqua one trio is 33liters. All the pump and filter are at the back spred over the 3 front tanks.

https://www.aquaone.co.uk/documents/2012040_A1_Aquarium_BettaDuo-Trio_27072012.pdf

https://www.aquaone.co.uk/betta-aquariums.php

The imagitaruim tank is a copy I believe just not as good! Hence the filter set in in the middle and not spread over the back. Witch then lowers the water volume.

https://www.petbarn.com.au/imagitarium-betta-trio-27l?p=1

Hope this helps.


----------



## bettahavenrescue (Apr 17, 2018)

the one im looking at is 8.4 gallons or 33.6 liters and that means each fish gets 2.8 gallons or 11.2 liters which fits the minimum so I'd say go for it! It looks like it has amazing filtration and space in the back to put a heater! 


https://www.bigalspets.com/aqua-one-betta-trio.html


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Remember you need to take in consideration that calculations us the *outside* measurements which skew actual gallons so you might want to ask if the given measurements include the back compartment. You must also factor in water displaced by substrate and decor (in others, equipment, too). My 2.5 holds around 1.75 gallons. And if you don't fill all the way to the top you have to factor that in, too.

If you can handle the extra 8" in width I would go for a 20 long/75 liters. I divided my 20 long with a separate filter and heater in each. Minus the light and dividers it is around the same price as the cost of the Aqua-One-Betta-Trio. That includes three HOB filters @ $39; three heaters @ $54; tank @ $20; canopy $15. Of course, you can cut cost by making your own canopy out of craft mesh.

Just some things to consider.

As I said, I've divided one of my 20 long aquariums x 3; however, I much prefer the 5.5 gallon tanks to house individual Betta. I believe the cost was around $60 each minus the light. I use Finnex Stingrays which are a bit more expensive than some LEDs. I will eventually have the 20 long undivided or only divided by 2.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 14, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Remember you need to take in consideration that calculations us the *outside* measurements which skew actual gallons so you might want to ask if the given measurements include the back compartment. You must also factor in water displaced by substrate and decor (in others, equipment, too). My 2.5 holds around 1.75 gallons. And if you don't fill all the way to the top you have to factor that in, too.
> 
> If you can handle the extra 8" in width I would go for a 20 long/75 liters. I divided my 20 long with a separate filter and heater in each. Minus the light and dividers it is around the same price as the cost of the Aqua-One-Betta-Trio. That includes three HOB filters @ $39; three heaters @ $54; tank @ $20; canopy $15. Of course, you can cut cost by making your own canopy out of craft mesh.
> 
> ...



If i could go that route i would . But getting a tank that size for that much , doesn't happen oin the uk . We need a petco lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Michael1 said:


> If i could go that route i would . But getting a tank that size for that much , doesn't happen oin the uk . We need a petco lol


Completely understand. 

Could you even go with three 2.5 gallons? If the measurements for the Aqua-One don't include the filter compartment they wouldn't be that bad; however if they do then the Betta won't have the swim room. Have you seen the tank(s) in person so you can tell?


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ive only seen the tank from there sight and youtube vids!

Have found a company that deals woth Aqua one tanks . So going to take a trip and see if they have any to look at.

Failling that i have seen a marina tank that could work!
https://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/marina-premium-84-aquarium-blk

Im finding that bigger tanks tend to be higher than they are long to get the volume. 

The one in the link looks a good option to add dividers to! 

I think it's easier to have a big tank divided as opposed to have 3 smaller tanks . All ready have 3 tanks, and my missis has 1 tank. With 2 kids running around ,the bigger (heavier) less chance of them getting nocked about! Well thats my theory lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kids and dogs....dangerous to aquariums.

That's a nice looking tank. I have a 20 gallon (30 x 12 x 12) that I have divided 3x. I think longer tanks divided three times look nice and they give the Betta nice display. When you start dividing by 4 or 5, IMO, they become too narrow side-to-side so it's harder to see the Betta. 

To keep all things even, I really do prefer a heater in each section. In my divided tank when I had one heater in the center section that section was warmer by several degrees than the ones on the end. Drove me crazy. So I saved my $$ and bought two more heaters. 

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Napoleon the betta (May 6, 2018)

Is it a sorority? If not you should separate them, males are highly combative and territorial


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Napoleon the betta said:


> Is it a sorority? If not you should separate them, males are highly combative and territorial


This is a divided tank.


----------



## Napoleon the betta (May 6, 2018)

Oh lol 😅


----------

